# Lower Blue?!?



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey all,

Headed to the lower blue with my 12 ft Creek Company 'toon this week. FLows look like around 600. Pretty nervous bc I hear it can be sketcky.... Not alot of stuff on the interent to get a good picture of whats its like. Im still pretty new to rowing and have only run the Eagle (edwards to wolcott above trestle) at lower water and Upper C (pumphouse to radium at 3100 and lower) and (pumphouse to rancho at 1200) and (rancho to twin bridges at varying levels.)

Can anyone give me some advice about what kind of water I will be looking at on Wednesday? Anything helps.

Followin another raft with experienced oarsmen, but even still, wondering about my boat's ability... 

Thanks in advance, let the trolling begin......


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey! We actually ran the lower blue Saturday and Sunday in our kayaks! It was fantastic, definitely shallow in spots though. I don't know what it would be like running a pontoon but there's were a bunch of rafts, mostly fishing, running it too. I can tell you they had no trouble getting through at least the diversion dams, and apparently no trouble in the raids before the dams, since they made it that far. It went so smooth they were even catching fish as they were going over the dam! Super fun run!!! Flows were around 500.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

Perfect. Just what I wanted to know. Kinda worries about running over rocks because my PVC is not as thick as real rafts, nor is my bladder as strong. I guess we will see! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

This year was the first time I've been down it, one at the end of May at almost 1500cfs, (watch your head on those low bridges at that high a flow), and once at about 730cfs. At 600, you'll likely scrape rocks on at least 1or 2 of the dams/weirs. There's 1 big weir that made me a little nervous at 730, but totally doable. Remember - after your get outta the canyon, it's all private and that landowner has a reputation for bringing trespassing charges. Don't get outta your boat! And please report back, I'd love to hear how it went at whatever flows you do it at!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention I was in a raft with a fishing frame both times. The fishing can be stupendous. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Be prepared for class V put in and take out.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

We are talking about blue below green mtn res right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Is there legal public camping on this run above the private property?


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Ton of campgrounds at green mountain reservoir. Short drive from even the farthest campground at the reservoir to the put-in below the dam. 

To clarify pirate's comment - he doesn't mean class v rowing at put-in and takeout. He means the put-in and takeout are a motherf#%@er. At least with a raft. A single man pontoon boat won't be as bad. You'll see when you get there. Bring some climbing rope, webbing, and a figure 8. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

yojimbo said:


> Is there legal public camping on this run above the private property?


The weekends get super crowded at the campgrounds!


----------



## hawktoy85 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dude your kill'n me! Your going to be fine, but if not. I have a throw bag and a dry towel on board at all times!!! 

Here is a pic of the only weir that can cause some inexperienced people, with short boats, problems.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*charlie*



hawktoy85 said:


> Dude your kill'n me! Your going to be fine, but if not. I have a throw bag and a dry towel on board at all times!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of the only weir that can cause some inexperienced people, with short boats, problems.


At least im not shitting my pants like my first time rowing ever.... through the needle. 

Im more worried about my boat- not my skills. But I talked to my friends who have the same one and they clarified my casting platform will not get swamped and flip me in the weirs. 

Im all good now


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

so how is the best way to get over/around that wier? and the others? it looks like the near path is plugged with debris/sticks....I have a 14' self bailer/frame....on my todo list to get down there to fish....I can handle the climbing rope/belay entrance....thanks, Chet Roe


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

CROE said:


> so how is the best way to get over/around that wier? and the others? it looks like the near path is plugged with debris/sticks....I have a 14' self bailer/frame....on my todo list to get down there to fish....I can handle the climbing rope/belay entrance....thanks, Chet Roe



Find the tongue. The water is extremely slow above the weirs, so you'll have plenty of time to boat scout the best entries.

Don't get stuck and have to get out of your boat - plenty of folks have been issued summons for trespassing along the Dowd owned ranch-lands, which is pretty much the entire river section with the weirs.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

it doesn't look like there is much of any "tongue" on that wier except the right side/near trough coming down...again it looks a bit "clogged" with debris that could be sharp....maybe that's only the picture perspective....is that a/the "tongue" ? thanks, Chet


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

So this must be after the kayak takeout... how much farther is it to the raft takeout? How many diversion dams are there? Just curious....


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

CROE said:


> it doesn't look like there is much of any "tongue" on that wier except the right side/near trough coming down...again it looks a bit "clogged" with debris that could be sharp....maybe that's only the picture perspective....is that a/the "tongue" ? thanks, Chet



Idk where hawktoys pic is, but it's not on any section I've run...certainly not on the weir/prime fishing section. I think that's a troll/joking pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SROB34 (Dec 29, 2012)

wildh2onriver said:


> Idk where hawktoys pic is, but it's not on any section I've run...certainly not on the weir/prime fishing section. I think that's a troll/joking pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


You are correct sir. That wier is not on the Lower Blue. 

We thought about running it this weekend but at 530 cfs, but opted out because of a few newbs on the boat. It's really boney through the first canyon. We did it this year at 600 cfs, which is about as low as I've done it. Still tons of rock-dodging (13.5' Aire Super Puma with frame is what we were running) at that flow. The diversion dams aren't much of an issue on a raft, I can't speak from experience regarding the one man toon. If you're worried about rocks and your boat, be real worried...


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Hehe. Hawk pulled one over on some folks. 

To be honest, the dams/weirs made me more nervous than the rock dodging in the canyon, in our 13' DRE fishing raft. But that doesn't seem to be the consensus here among the folks who have more years rowing than me. Perhaps I need to adjust my viewpoint a little. Not saying I shouldn't have a healthy respect for them, or any obstacle, just wondering if I've built them up in my head to be tougher than they are. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

The float was great. I think it was around 525-530cfs. Weirs were a bit sketchy in my little 12ft 2man cat, but then again i haven't been rowing for more than a few months. The canyon was fun and perfectly technical for my liking. I think the ideal flow for both fishing and rowing (esp in my toon) would be somewhere between 650 and 700. I had to put my angler on the other boat to take weight off the front, otherwise weeda been swimmin in that cold water!

Stoked to do it again with a little more water.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Dillon is way full- so I suspect we will have more water at some point.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

They should start releasing water for ranchers in the next month.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I did lower blue(below green mtn dam) a couple weeks ago it was 1230cfs which was borderline to low IMO. I must be confused I don't think it's runnable in any raft below a grand


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I've always heard 500-1500

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I think anything lower than a grand you'd have to portage the irrigation dams and probably a few shallow sections as well. At 1200 it was boney. I am talking the section below green mtn dam, where you rappel your boats into the canyon. I was paddle guiding a 13' raft with a crew of three, would have been way better with a shorter boat and one less crew paddler. I'd like to know how your trip goes. If I'm wrong I apologize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

One more thing. The take out when I ran it was tight. Fast and very small easy to miss or get kicked out of eddy. Then kind of a bushwhack up to the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Sherpa9543 said:


> I think anything lower than a grand you'd have to portage the irrigation dams and probably a few shallow sections as well. At 1200 it was boney. I am talking the section below green mtn dam, where you rappel your boats into the canyon. I was paddle guiding a 13' raft with a crew of three, would have been way better with a shorter boat and one less crew paddler. I'd like to know how your trip goes. If I'm wrong I apologize.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


No way- I personally sat on the first diversion dam and watched a couple guys on a big fishing raft go down with EASE, while they were still catching fish. One of the dudes literally reeled one in as they were going over the dam. I don't know what kind of raft, or really how big, but it wasn't small by any means, and it was all rigged up with some kinda fishin frame (sorry I'm not up on all the technical rafting lingo). No problems. I must admit I was a little jealous because I portaged the dam not wanting to go over it in my playboat. This is the only time I've run it, but it was flowing at just above 500 cfs. I'm fairly confident the flows would be super fun for everyone around 700 or 800.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I rubbed at 1200


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Sherpa9543 said:


> I rubbed at 1200
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


maybe you chose a poor line....


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

I've run it twice this summer, my first 2 times. We have a 13 ft downriver raft with fishing frame. the first trip was at 1520cfs. Easy peasy over the dams at these flows, but almost broke my rod and decapitated myself on one of the low bridges. Gotta watch out for those bridges at anything above 1200cfs. 

Ran it a few weeks later at 730cfs. All was good, but admittedly, we lined the raft over the biggest dam - you probably remember the biggest/steepest dam also. Every other dam was fine, no scrapes. 

I likely won't run it again under 850-900, just so I don't have to get outta the boat at that big dam. I felt very lucky we didn't get busted. Paul Jones, the majority owner of Blue Valley Ranch (I think), has a history of prosecuting for trespassing. Seriously, it's no joke, just do some Google searches and you'll see how bad it was just a short few years ago. Don't get outta your boat!!!

This isn't Montana where we have access up to the high water mark. The moment we touch bank or river bottom on private property in Colorado, we're trespassing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just for clarification the lower blue I was under the impression this discussion was about is directly below the green mountain reservoir dam. There was no bridges to go under on that section. And pretty confident if you ran it below a grand your boat wouldn't have a floor in it afterward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just for clarification the lower blue I was under the impression this discussion was about is directly below the green mountain reservoir dam. There was no bridges to go under on that section. And pretty confident if you ran it below a grand your boat wouldn't have a floor in it afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Sherpa, I don't know what to tell ya. The lower blue is below green mtn, 13 miles give our take to the takeout off trough road. General wisdom is it's runnable in a raft from about 600 (super bony) to 1500 (watch your head on the low bridges that occur throughout the Blue Valley Ranch property). There are bridges on the lower Blue. I've seen them with my own two eyes, and I wasn't high. Just search lower Blue on the buzz and you'll see. 

I think perhaps you're confusing another piece of water with the lower Blue. Maybe the upper Blue???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

We took out river left before first bridge. Possibly where others were launching from I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Gotcha. We are talking about the same piece of water, you just neglected to float the 8-10 river miles after that first takeout. It's pretty stellar fishing - you should try it some time, if you're into that. 

And you don't need 1000cfs to do that first section through the canyon that you're familiar with. There's just more pinballing through that section with lower flows. 

See you on the river!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Sherpa9543 said:


> We took out river left before first bridge. Possibly where others were launching from I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



Rafts launch in the same place you did but float all the way to the Gore put in, the take out you used is for kayakers. The whitewater mellows substantially after the kayaker take out and there are a couple more dams and bridges to deal with too.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

The irrigation dams were tricky. Definitely rubbed but honestly it was no problem. My creek company isn't meant for that kind of stuff I don't think. But like I said, with the person on the front off the boat- it was a fun ride. 

1k and higher you're moving real fast I would think and the dams are not drops like they were the other day at ~530cfs. 

Obviously I was in there to fish, not whitewater. If you're looking for WW then I'm sure 1k is good for you. But ideal fishing seems to probably be 600-750? 

Then again I am a noob so what the hell do I know. 

The other raft I was wig got some good pics of me and my rig going over the dams i think... I'll upload as soon as he sends them to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## replenish (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hilarious*

I'm sure I'll get catch some shit for this but it is the buzz...My cutoff for floating with my 14' hyside with two other passengers and a full frame is 400 cfs. I guess if you don't like rippin lip to the tune of 30+ fish, the occasional 30"er, and the occasional scrape on the floor of your boat you should stay home. Bunch of pussies! And besides if that bothers you you're not going to like the launch or the takeout. Call me up, I'll show you how it's done. Bald eagles, bull moose, whitetail deer, dozens of turkey's, black bears, nahhhh forget it. Just cruise on down to pumphouse and take up residence with the other 4,000 like minded boaters, lol. 

But seriously I would never try it lower than 700 cfs, lol...

The takeout at spring creek road is a kayak takeout only.


----------



## replenish (Apr 14, 2006)

replenish said:


> I'm sure I'll get catch some shit for this but it is the buzz...My cutoff for floating with my 14' hyside with two other passengers and a full frame is 400 cfs. I guess if you don't like rippin lip to the tune of 30+ fish, the occasional 30"er, and the occasional scrape on the floor of your boat you should stay home. Bunch of pussies! And besides if that bothers you you're not going to like the launch or the takeout. Call me up, I'll show you how it's done. Bald eagles, bull moose, whitetail deer, dozens of turkey's, black bears, nahhhh forget it. Just cruise on down to pumphouse and take up residence with the other 4,000 like minded boaters, lol.
> 
> But seriously I would never try it lower than 700 cfs, lol...
> 
> The takeout at spring creek road is a kayak takeout only.


A fish like this probably doesn't interest anyone...


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

You should learn to handle em better than that- 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Ditto Osseus. I was about to congratulate replenish on that fish, then I saw his thumb behind its gill plate. Nice job, Bill Dance Outdoors. Sheesh. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

Yea, a fish like that can't interest anyone when you've ripped its gills out. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

